# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  छोटे छोटे मजेदार गेम

## The Master

इस सुत्र मे छोटे छोटे पर मजेदार गेम दिए जाएंगे. जो आसानी से डाऊनलोड और इंस्टाँल हो जाए. धन्यवाद.

----------


## love431

> इस सुत्र मे छोटे छोटे पर मजेदार गेम दिए जाएंगे. जो आसानी से डाऊनलोड और इंस्टाँल हो जाए. धन्यवाद.


 बहुत बढ़िया  पर गेम कहा हे

----------


## The Master

WORMS BLAST








Description :- Size :- 35.81 MB
Fall in line for fast, furious firefights with Worms Blast. Your mission: launch your Worm marine into hostile waters and blast your way to survival. Go head-to-head with a friend in a barrage of gameplay modes and mini-games. Recruit your Worm from a crazy corps of cartoon grunts with serious delusions of grandeur. Worms Blast puts your mettle, reflexes, and blasting skills to the ultimate test. Are you ready soldier? Then move out! [Ubi Soft]

यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद

----------


## The Master

Airport Mania: First Flight





यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

Pocket Tanks Deluxe






The fastest game of artillery you'll ever play. Pocket Tanks is designed to be easy to learn, and fun to master. All the excitement of lobbing projectiles over a mound of dirt without all the complicated details found in most artillery games. Select your angle, power, and fire over 30 distinct weapons at your opponent. There is an innovative Weapon Shop to keep the game moving fast and a Target Practice mode for experimenting with all the weapons "no holds barred!"

यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

Mashed: Drive to Survive 






Mashed: Drive to Survive
PC game | Publisher:Empire Interactive | 102 MB
Genre : Action, Racing / Driving


Combat-heavy racer from developer Supersonic, played from a top-down perspective. Mashed features four players racing at one time either in teams of two or every man for himself. The 13 different race environments are spread over various terrain including ice, sand and highways. An assortment of weapons are used to batter opponents into submission and gain rank in the race. However, once another car is blasted off road the player will still be able to target the race leader with air missile strikes.



यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## saam

दोस्त एक बहोत पुराणी गेम चाहिए मारियो.
मेरे घर के बच्चे ये बहोत खेलते थे पर वो किसी से डिलीट हो गया हे.

----------


## The Master

> दोस्त एक बहोत पुराणी गेम चाहिए मारियो.
> मेरे घर के बच्चे ये बहोत खेलते थे पर वो किसी से डिलीट हो गया हे.





यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

HEAVY WEAPON DELUXE






Heavy Weapon Deluxe Portable | 10.7Mb

It's shoot-'em-up arcade action at its best! Use an incredible assortment of heavy artillery to blast away enemy tanks and planes, and fight your way to victory. What are you waiting for? Pull yourself up by your bootstraps and get into the action!

More About the Game
* Blast your way through 19 missions packed with peril.
* 2 action-packed game modes: Mission and Survival.
* Enhanced sound effects and an original soundtrack!


यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद

----------


## The Master

Fishing Frenzy



यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## sahespuriya

धन्यवाद ,......... चाइना मोबाइल के लिए भी २-४ गेम बता दीजिए.

----------


## The Master

Tom And Jerry - Fist Of Furry





For the first time ever, experience the cartoon chaos of Tom and Jerry on the PC in a fully 3D environment. Join your favorite cat and mouse duo for madcap strategy and crazy cartoon combat. Join your favorite cat and mouse duo in this game of madcap strategy and head-to-head combat! Use all available weapons against your opponents including chairs, frying pans, sticks of dynamite, water melon and more! Get ready for cartoon chaos!





यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

Champion Sheep Rally







यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## underground

ye  download nahi ho rahi 


> Pocket Tanks Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fastest game of artillery you'll ever play. Pocket Tanks is designed to be easy to learn, and fun to master. All the excitement of lobbing projectiles over a mound of dirt without all the complicated details found in most artillery games. Select your angle, power, and fire over 30 distinct weapons at your opponent. There is an innovative Weapon Shop to keep the game moving fast and a Target Practice mode for experimenting with all the weapons "no holds barred!"
> 
> ...

----------


## The Master

> ye  download nahi ho rahi


ये तो डाऊनलोड हो रहा है दोस्त. आप दुबारा प्रयास कर के देखे.धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

Timon And Pumbaa's Jungle Games





imon and Pumbaa's Jungle Games: One of the best games this reviewer has had the joy of playing has just arrived.
Timon & Pumbaa's Jungle Games is geared toward the younger kids, but has more than enough fun and entertainment
for gamers of all ages. When you first begin the game, you're treated to a fantastic introduction starring, of course,
Timon and Pumbaa. They take the player to their Jungle Arcade where there are 5 games available for play. Most of the
games are familiar adaptations of older arcade hits. With fancy graphics and humor only Disney could think of, each
game is a joy to play.







यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

Heracles - Battle With The Gods







यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

Peter Flat's Inflatable Adventures  






यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

> बहुत बढ़िया  पर गेम कहा हे


आज कुछ गेम डाले है. सुत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

> धन्यवाद ,......... चाइना मोबाइल के लिए भी २-४ गेम बता दीजिए.


मित्र आप इसके लिए मोबाईल विभाग मे देखीए आप को वहाँ जल्द मिल जाएँगे .सुत्र भ्रमण के लिए आपका धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

The Juicer





यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

Diamond Dan and the Towers of Treasure






यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Master

Crazy Chicken Approaching






यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें

धन्यवाद.

----------


## a_kela

> HEAVY WEAPON DELUXE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Weapon Deluxe Portable | 10.7Mb
> 
> ...


मित्र मैंने आपके कहे अनुसार लिंक कॉपी करी पर वह गेम नहीं चल रहा है कृपया मदद करे 

धन्यवाद

----------


## honymoon

धन्यवाद धन्यवाद धन्यवाद धन्यवाद धन्यवाद धन्यवाद धन्यवाद

----------


## Black Pearl

अरे मैंने तो अब तक ये सूत्र देखा ही नहीं था।

----------


## Dark Rider

> अरे मैंने तो अब तक ये सूत्र देखा ही नहीं था।


अब देख लिए तो कुछ योगदान हो जाये

----------


## niraj161

मैंने सरे के सरे लिंक देखा पर लगभग पर फाइल डिलीट ही आ रहा है

----------


## The Master

> मैंने सरे के सरे लिंक देखा पर लगभग पर फाइल डिलीट ही आ रहा है



ज्यादातर लिंक्स कुछ दिनो के बाद डिलीट हो जाते है मित्र ।

----------


## ALBD10

> यहाँसे डाऊनलोड करें
> 
> धन्यवाद.


धन्यवाद मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाये हो आप गेम लवर    के लिए

----------


## pareek76

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------

